# Canada Cherry Tree



## Dogsout (Mar 24, 2012)

First time I have posted in another forum other then in the firewood. If this is not in the right forum I apologize. I have 3 Canada Red Flowering Cherry trees that have come down with some type of fungus. I took a couple of pictures but admit they are not the greatest but it was the best I could get. By looking at the pictures can anyone tell me what in the world this is and more importantly is there something that I need or can do to take care of this. For all I know this may be normal for this kind of tree and I am worrying for nothing. Any help, comments or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rem (Mar 25, 2012)

It is a fungal desease called Black Knot (commonly known as Sh*t on a Stick). Control is to cut back about six inches into un- affected wood and burn the prunings. If you do a Google search for Black Knot you will find reccomendations for various fungal treatments but I find that cutting off the affected branches works for me.
Cheers


----------

